# Puccini festival in Lucca?



## PKW (Apr 7, 2015)

Any thoughts on this festival?

http://www.puccinielasualucca.com/index.asp

I just got the news that an Italian friend is moving from Milan to Lucca... I might want to go down there to visit, and might well be able to coordinate it with the 2016 festival.

From the website I don't quite get what kind of festival this is. There seems to be a sort of all-year activity and with odd venues.. Any thoughts?


----------

